# Battery



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

What's the verdict? You folks have been a few days on your devices. How is the battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c0ruptiv3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would say better than my Galaxy Nexus's, I could probably eek out an extra 2 or 3 hours of out this phone if I had too in comparison and that device I got between 10-14 hours on. It could definitely get you through a full day of mild usage. Honestly the battery is the least of my concerns, first and for most my only gripe is the internal memory, but its helped me cut back on my music collection of junk I don't need, so its whatever, Its something I could live with. Overall i really like the phone, the fact that the glass curves over the sides of the phone is really nice, like indescribably nice in the littlest but best way possible. I totally recommend this phone.


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm torn between this, the note 2, and RAZR maxx HD. Quad core pulls me away from RAZR. But I prefer the clean look of the RAZR not having buttons. Idk. Tough decision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xhunter187 (Jul 18, 2011)

This was my first full day running it and that means no wifi at all. I have been on 4G all day taking pictures and videos of my son's birthday party, ordering stuff on Amazon, checking XDA/Rootz/Mik Mik forums. I got 11 hours of use and that still left me with 20% so I would say that battery life is great. I had the Rezound before and Sense 4.1 was a battery hog. Needless to say, I am VERY pleased.


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

I have yet to kill the phone. Hasn't gotten below 10%.


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

Coming from the Gnex, this has been really good so far.. I am impressed. For the screen size and being quad core and all...


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

It'll take a few days for me to really form a complete opinion of the battery, so far my results have been good.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

I also came from a galaxy nexus, and the battery life on the DNA is MUCH better than the gnex. I was worried at 1st like most due to all the different factors, but after only half a day of having it I knew it would be good. If I had used my nexus they way I did the dna the first day I would be down below 50% but I was still around 80%. If you are having any doubts about the battery on this phone, forget them, the battery is great. Sure they could have made it 1-2mm thicker and had a much bigger battery, but they didn't, and the battery life is still great.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

cubsf4n said:


> What's the verdict? You folks have been a few days on your devices. How is the battery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you are worried about battery life get an iPhone. .. all androids will have varying battery life depending on what the users install and how they use their phone.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

IPhone? Is that an insult? Come on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol iPhones. Battery is usable. During times that I have used my phone normally due to business I have noticed it handles pretty well, but I am still in new phone land (coming from Droid X) so I have been using it non-stop so I have had to charge it a lot, but it is completely usable.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Battery life was horrible on my last iPhone, but to be fair that was the iPhone 3G before I got my Captivate in 2010 ;-)


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

Battery Life:
Galaxy Nexus < DNA = SGS3 < Note 2 < Droid Maxx.

Having owned all of the above devices (Note 2 work phone on AT&T), I will stick with the DNA everyday of the week. The DNA fits perfectly in my hand, out performs the Maxx, and is a dream, even on Stock.

If the Maxx had a better camera and more memory I would have stuck with it, but being a parent of a small child the camera is a big issue for me, and the phone would get noticeably sluggish after a while. Probably wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't coming from the GS3, but still its not as fluid when dealing with my multitasking madness.

My biggest complaint with the SGS3 was radio related. I was dropping too many calls at my house. Finally one day when my land line went out at my house and I was forced to use the GS3 to make so,me important calls and dropped them all I decided it was time to get a phone that I could depend on.

Last but not least the Note 2. Awesome phablet, but for me just too dang big for a phone. It is really handy for work, and the battery can easily get through the day without worry of usage. But every time I pick that thing up to my head I just feel ridiculous. I can't comment on the reception because its AT&T and I get zero service at my house. But its free for me so I carry it when I'm on the clock.

I only have one complaint so far with the DNA and that's the dang USB cover which I'm sure I will be removing soon. It is by far the best phone I've owned. It gets great reception at my house (I live in the country), battery can get me through most of the day (heavy user), and I always have my spare battery pack handy in a pinch if I need to charge away from a charger. The camera is very good, the phone flies when it comes to processing power, its just an all around great device. The lack of SD card would have bothered me a year ago, but now I'm pretty much cloud oriented. I have my owncloud server at work I use with 100gb of storage that works well for my needs.

Its ultimately going to come down to your personal needs and preferences. If you are worried about the battery then the Maxx is your best bet. I never managed to get under 40% battery on that thing. If you're wanting a good all around package then I would seriously consider the DNA.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

Droidnutz said:


> Coming from the Gnex, this has been really good so far.. I am impressed. For the screen size and being quad core and all...


Completely agree! I am actually VERY happy with the battery life. I now am trying to find more excuses to use it because it'll easily last a full day. So far I've gotten a maximum of roughly 3.5 hours of screen on time before it shut itself down. A lot of that was spent downloading apps, customizing and setting up the phone as well as streaming music.


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm glad that everyone is getting good battery life with the DNA I am looking forward to getting this phone in the next couple of days and getting rid of the genx


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

@keithce
Where are you finding the option to view/monitor your screen on time?
Thanks

Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

MePascal said:


> @keithce
> Where are you finding the option to view/monitor your screen on time?
> Thanks


You have to use a third-party app from the market. There are numerous battery monitoring apps available and most will tell you screen on time.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

MePascal said:


> You have to use a third-party app from the market. There are numerous battery monitoring apps available and most will tell you screen on time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


'Tis true.


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmmm...in earlier HTC devices that information was native to the OS....
HTC really did a number with this Sense package. Loaded us up with bloat and gutted many useful features that HTC fans liked about Sense.
Anyways...off topic...

Thanks again!


----------



## ohleo (Sep 17, 2012)

I am getting good battery life which I am very relieved about.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## anthony2558 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm loving the battery. 


















Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaxDroidGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

bwhite757 said:


> The lack of SD card would have bothered me a year ago


Am I missing something? I've read a couple of posts about no SD. But the specs say "Expandable Memory Capacity - up to 32GB microSD" and the salesman said it might even unofficially take a 128.

ETA: Looks like some misinformation and it really doesn't have a slot. What a stupid design for a flagship product.


----------



## PurpIsDank (Nov 30, 2012)

The battery is great. I've had it on for an entire 24 hours. Granted that I didn't use it for 8 while sleeping...

I advise you to flash Adrenaline Injector... helped a ton. No noticeable speed improvements but this phone is already very fast


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

Almost 26 hours off charger with a little over 5 hours screen on. I'd say the battery has been pretty decent.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Definately better than the gnex. Especially in the first days of the phone being the worst battery life to boot. Lasts easy a day and a half with normal use. Solid day on heavy use, and easy two as a phone off 4g I'm sure.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Definately better than the gnex. Especially in the first days of the phone being the worst battery life to boot. Lasts easy a day and a half with normal use. Solid day on heavy use, and easy two as a phone off 4g I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


An electric car powered by an AAA battery would last longer than the Gnex


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> An electric car powered by an AAA battery would last longer than the Gnex


Touche sir. . . Touche
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to agree the battery life is stellar I am not disappointed at all. I think where it really shines is in stand by time seems like if your not using it, its not using battery. I can easily get through the day on one charge.Where I couldnt get through a half a day on my gnex. And you know it will only get better when we get some good ole roms on this thing!


----------



## nkgangew (Jul 20, 2011)

I
I did two tests: one on mostly network and the other one on WiFi. The screen in time for my WiFi test was 6 hours and it was 4 hours for my LTE test. Its important to note what I was doing while the screen was on (obviously). For both test I did what I normally do. I did a lot of texting and a ton of web browsing. Now while I was doing my web browsing, I was constantly refreshing screens and switching back and forth between apps and web pages. I was running game cast and checking fantasy football scores, which normally kills my Rezound battery life. On both tests I had very little phone call time. Although I did use my phone a little as you can see. 1 thing to mention is that I did stream music from Slacker Radio for about 20 to 30 minutes on both tests. Also, I kept my screen brightness around 20 percent which is what I always keep my screen at, although I did switch up the brightness when I stepped out into sunlight. to me these numbers are quite remarkable considering that I did nothing to milk the battery life. I didn't use any fancy tricks, didn't put the screen brightness lower than I like . I kept my to sync email accounts at push notification. Used hepatic feedback. I did nothing whatsoever out of the ordinary. I truly believe that on my network test I could have gotten more like 4 and a half hours or even more how to let the battery go further down and hand I not streamed as much music. the network test was also the first full day I had the phone so I was pushing the phone a little harder than when I get to the wifi test. I didn't do any gaming, as I don't really use my phone for games. But for those everyday users out there I just like to surf the web, I hope this puts your fear of battery life to rest.

Sent from my HTC DROID DNA


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

I am really happy everyone is getting good battery life. I went and played with a DNA instore yesterday and really liked how it felt in my hand. The screen looked great and I did not notice any UI problems some of the reviews mentioned. The camera is fast and images look great. I was presently surprised by sense as well. It looks like it won't be such a dog to use until someone makes a more ASOP looking rom but with the sense camera. Onboard storage does kind of suck but is probably ok for me. I really don't put that much music on my phone. The battery cover is stupid as well but I can live with that.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

c0ruptiv3 said:


> I would say better than my Galaxy Nexus's, I could probably eek out an extra 2 or 3 hours of out this phone if I had too in comparison and that device I got between 10-14 hours on. It could definitely get you through a full day of mild usage. Honestly the battery is the least of my concerns, first and for most my only gripe is the internal memory, but its helped me cut back on my music collection of junk I don't need, so its whatever, Its something I could live with. Overall i really like the phone, the fact that the glass curves over the sides of the phone is really nice, like indescribably nice in the littlest but best way possible. I totally recommend this phone.


 You know I thought I was the only one who noticed this. This phone feels premium. Honestly the last phone I held that I just felt like this over with my original droid.


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm happy the stand by time is amazing I got 20hrs on my phone

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah my batt life is ridiculous compared to my old gnex. Off charger since 730 this morning. Its 10pm right now and I have 31%

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Battery life isn't bad.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

Battery is great..I didn't even mind the gnex lol so this to me is amazing

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spider210 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to get 2.5hrs on my gnex I get around 3 with this. So far loving it!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Spider210 said:


> I used to get 2.5hrs on my gnex I get around 3 with this. So far loving it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Wow what are you doing to only get 3 hours on your phone? lol


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Imacellist said:


> Wow what are you doing to only get 3 hours on your phone? lol


Watching porn on ur phone will kill ur battery :-D just a thought

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spider210 (Aug 29, 2012)

Imacellist said:


> Wow what are you doing to only get 3 hours on your phone? lol


Total screen on time... Very acceptable battery for now...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Coming from a GALAXY nexus I can say this is about twice as good. I easily reach 2-3.5 hours of screen on over a 16 hour day which just wasn't possible before.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

